

Ask HN: How do I start learning iPhone app dev? - quizbiz

Can you guys recommend any specific tutorials. I know I can google it and get a shit ton of resources but I need a more practical approach.
======
tgriesser
This has been a really good resource for me: Learning iPhone Programming: From
Xcode to App Store

[http://www.amazon.com/Learning-iPhone-Programming-Xcode-
Stor...](http://www.amazon.com/Learning-iPhone-Programming-Xcode-
Store/dp/0596806434)

Has some really good practical examples and does a good job explaining it.

------
phamilton
1) Come up with an iPhone App you want to build.

2) Register as an iOS developer, including paying the $100.

3) Build your app.

4) Scour craigslist for small simple apps people want built for a few hundred
bucks.

I spent the last 3 months doing this. My own app hasn't earned much at all,
but I've earned quite a bit of money doing small contract work, while learning
along the way. I tried to learn iPhone app development for a while, but it
wasn't until I shelled out 100 bucks to be able to publish that I put in
significant time.

------
grantlmiller
if you prefer learning in a lecture setting I'd suggest taking the stanford
iphone dev class online (free from itunes)
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/iphone-application-
devel...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/iphone-application-
development/id384233225)

~~~
MPiccinato
These are great to go through as a first time Objective-C/iOS developer and
help tremendously. They can also leave you scratching your head a bit as they
encourage you to explore and find out a lot on your own. If you watch these,
make sure to do the assignments.

------
gspyrou
<http://tekpub.com/production/iphone>

------
coryl
Programming experience?

------
seiji
How about Your First iOS Application?
[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/iPhone...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/iPhone/Conceptual/iPhone101/)

Don't underestimate the quality and utility of Apple's free documentation.

